# Joeys sick :(



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lots of loving and healing thoughts coming Joey's way!!!! Hopefully he'll pass whatever it is he's swallowed with no problems. 

Get better soon Joey!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Poor guy! I hope he's better soon and passes whatever it was. someone mentioned on your FB page something about a bone, could it have been a piece of that? Or maybe from one of his toys? A rock or stick from outside? Hugs to you and Joey!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

This might be a reach, but does he lick the floor or himself a lot? Mojo and Maxie had some bloody diarrhea at the beginning of the year, I took them in (with a fecal sample) and they said Mojo's was like 90% fur and Maxie's was something like 60%. It was just like an obstruction! Perhaps it's just a very large fur ball?

I hope he feels better! <3 Sending hugs and thoughts! <3


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

The thing in the xray looked like some sort of little wire. A vet tech suggested a twist tie but we dont use those at our house.. I have no idea, its to small to be part of the bone though. Thanks though guys such a worry wart momma.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Praying that Joey passes whatever it is with ease and he's home with you soon and feeling all better. Poor baby.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Lots of good thoughts and prayers from me for your little boy.

Poot little guy and poor little mommy. It has to be sooooooo scary, but will hopefully be over soon.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor Joey! Sending prayers that he gets better soon. It's horrible when your pup is sick.

Wendee


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Poor Joey  I'll be sending good thoughts. I hope he passes whatever it is and doesn't need surgery.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gosh, I sure hope he passes whatever is bothering him. My Gunner had a blockage and had surgery Aug. 5th. He is doing fine now but lots of prayers and worries. I pray Joey feels better soon. How long are they waiting to see if he passes it?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

We just have to wait until tommorow to see if it passes as the vet said its already in the lower end.. whatever that means. 

This is why i love this place, everyone has either experienced what your experiencing, knows something about it, or just has some sort of awsome connection to a higher power and helps the pup!

thank you all<3


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

This place is seriously a god send, ESPECIALLY since goldens love eating everything. I'd probably be completely gray by now if I didn't have this site.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor little guy!! Praying everything works out (pun intended) for you both.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I think Joey just wanted to join the circus act that Ranger and Mojo have in the works. Tons of prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thinking of Joey, prayers that everything passes with ease, and he doesnt need surgery......:crossfing Good Luck....


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

healing thoughts for Joey...boil up some ground beef and rice once he is feeling a bit better and off the gastro food, its easy on tummies ..Adi is currently off as well, and with her being a senior dog thoughts run wild  hoping Joey passes the nasty thing uneventfully ...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Joey and you...I hope he is back to his puppy self very soon. I was thinking the same thing as Enzo's Mom Sam...Joey just wanted to be in the crazy golden club with Mojo and Ranger.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Sending good thoughts to Joey!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor Joey Hoping things come out swiftly and safely. Finn swallowed part of his rope toy and we were very close to having to do surgery, but he passed it just in time...... so I know how scary and worried you are. Good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor Joey, poor you. Good thoughts and prayers coming your way. Hope by tomorrow he's passed whatever it is and is feeling better.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

Good thoughts going you and Joeys way. Hope everything passes without incident.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you all <3 Hes soo lethargic. its so sad


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh poor Joey. I will for surley keep Joey in my prayers so that he can pass what ever it was he has decided to eat. I hope both of you get some rest.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww poor Joey. How is he doing?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. Hes doing alright. Hasent pooped since this afternoon, but thats cuz he has nothing in him and he has a pill thats like a constipation pill. He just took his 10pm meds and he was cute about it, and very good. His last ones at 11 and then sleeep for both of us! More xrays tommorow in the afternoon to see how far along it is now and to see if we will need to operate. Hes acting more lively now.. well not right now as hes asleep but earlier. I think Jesse knows hes sick too as he came over and started snuggling with Joey for the first time! very cute


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww brotherly love. I hope he sleeps well tonight and good luck with those xrays tomorrow!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww...big hugs for you and Joey!! I hope you get your happy little boy back soon!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! Im counting down these last 20 mins! its soo hard to stay awake!! haha


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that little Joey passes whatever he has swallowed. Hopefully you will see some evidence tonight or in the morning and he wont need any surgery.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending moving prayers for Joey.. Hope it passes through him soon.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning. Hope that Joey is feeling better today and that he has passed whatever is in him. Gunner and I went for a run with our vet and her dog yesterday and we talked about Joey. I told her you had no idea what he ate. She was the one that did surgery on Gunner in Aug. She told me about all kinds of things that she has seen either by them passing it or in surgery. Praying things go well for you both today. Hugs....


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just checking in, thinking of Joey, hoping he passed whatever he ate :yuck: , hoping to hear good news from you today :crossfing


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Checking on Joey....more poop watch. Keep us updated after the vet appointment.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Well we both went to bed at 11 last night after his last pills and he woke me up every other hour to go out and potty. He was straining to go number 2 and after our numerous trips just managed to poop something this morning. But it was all liquid and not much too it so i know he hasen't pooped it out yet, whatever it is. He took his pills like a good boy but he seems more lethargic then yesturday.. I dont know were going to the vet again today for more xrays so hopefully later today we will get some clearity. Still super worried mom over here.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i will be thinking of you guys today. my sophie just had surgery yesterday to remove a blockage. hope everything goes well for you today


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Fingers crossed for Joey feeling better today! I bet in the meantime he's loving all the snuggles he's getting from his momma!




arcane said:


> healing thoughts for Joey...boil up some ground beef and rice once he is feeling a bit better and off the gastro food, its easy on tummies ..Adi is currently off as well, and with her being a senior dog thoughts run wild  hoping Joey passes the nasty thing uneventfully ...


Also keeping Adi in my thoughts too, Heather! Hope she's back to her ol' self soon!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

First, I'll pray for a quick full recovery. Second, I know the anxiety and pain that you are both going through. Scotty had surgery before he was three months. He was great one moment and then not great. Took him to the vet and the vet wouldn't let him go home--scheduled emergency surgery for an intestinal blockage. Apparently he had eaten rotten vegetation (guess from our garden) and it created the blockage. Every minute seemed like forever, but he had a full recovery. I will be hoping for good news today from your vet.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh Jamm.. I'm so sorry I'm just now seeing this thread. I hope little Joey is feeling better soon and that no surgery is needed! Poor little guy. I know it just breaks your heart to see your boy not feeling well. That's so sweet that Jesse came over and cuddled with him a little bit.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Just thinking of you both this morning. Hopefully as the day goes on he can pass what ever it was that he ate. We were watching t.v. last night and a hoover commercial came on and my husband laughed and said now thats a good name for a golden lol. I thought of little Joey. Good luck today.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sorry I am just seeing this also! So sorry for you and poor Joey!! I am praying it passes and he doesn't need surgery!
You are a good dog mommy and I know how you feel. I watch Sasha like a hawk due to all the stories here of pups eating bad stuff! They are so fast and you can't watch them every second!

Hoping Joey gets better fast!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm late to this Thread too. Fingers crossed that he passes whatever it is that's causing his upset tummy very soon.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Poor Joey, Poor Jamm. I hope everything is better today. I'm a worry wart momma too so I understand COMPLETELY!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Poor baby, I hope it all passes without any problems. I'm convinced they are enough to turn you gray. Hopefully no surgery will be required!
Ps: he's my baby's nephew!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Poor little Joey! I hope it passes soon. Get well, Joey!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Just seeing this thread now. Sending healing thoughts Joey's way.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I also am just now seeing this. Oh, Joey - what did you eat? Come on, boy - you can do it!

I pray it's moving along nicely and soon you'll see it for reals and not just on xray.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I clearly remember Diesel having bloody poop and vomit. Makes your heart leap into your throat doesn't it? 

Praying that Joey passes whatever he has eaten. I will be thinking about the little guy.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

I remember one morning at 4 a.m. and finding bloody stool. Emergency vets looked at me like I was a crazy newborn parent. She received an IV and was sent home. Hoping this baby is healthy before too long.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Checking on Joey....


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Checking for an update also....hoping to get one soon......


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Just seeing this  Sorry that Joey is not feeling well and hoping he gets better soon.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am just now seeing this...poor Joey..do you have any news?? I hope your boy is ok...please let us know.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I didn't see this until now...

How's Joey tonight??


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

First chance I have had to send along my prayers too. I hope that Joey passes whatever it it and that both of you will be doing fine very, very soon!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Just checking in on Joey. I'm sure he's had his xrays by now. I hope he's feeling better!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

checking too ???


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Heyy all sorry for the late update, had to go to work straight after the vet. Anyway all is well as Joey pooped that sucker out! I dont even know what it is, but its as heavy as a nail in the shape of a leaf stem. I'll attatch a pic below. We went to the vet for more xrays and they could just see the tip of it, so we took Joey out and he did a little poopy, i got my gloves out and started shifting through everything and i found it  Poor guy was so relieved to actually poop. Hes still on the meds and the tummy relaxants but overall he is doing much better, and pretty much back to his normal self!! In the xray yesturday it was looking as if it was going to come out sideways and if that was the case it could have tore the intestines but thankfully it shifted and came out narrowly, and didn't do any damage! Thank you everyone for being here for myself and Joey, i dont know what id do without the support of this forum!!

This is the unnamed object that my boy ate









and this was my cuddly sick boy before the vet

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Poor guy! And poor you! Hope everything comes out okay! (Pun intended)

Oops, shoulda kept reading!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Gosh, Jamm.... I don't know what that is either, but i am SOOO relieved to hear that Joey passed it without any damage to his system. Poor boy... i'm so glad he's feeling better now. 

Hugs,
Candace


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Good news, but both of you take it easy for a while. What a scare and hope you never have to go through it again.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad to hear Joey is feeling better tonight.......


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I am glad it worked itself out without surgery. I know Golden's eat everything and anything. I know I try to watch Izzy every second but she is so quick. So far she has eaten a remote control and my computer mouse but luckily didn't swallow anything. Hope Joey has a very speedy recovery.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

yay! so glad for Joey! I wonder where the USO came from?! anyway, it's out and now it's time for him to start feeling better!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

So have you ever wondered wth? What was he thinking and . . . . why? Why do they eat what they eat? I'm so glad all came out okay. lol

It looks like one of those rachet wrench. Is that the right word? Anyway - glad it all worked out.

Boy, could we get mileage on this one!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So glad Joey is better, poor guy that is a very sad face before vet visit. Take more pictures this weekend we need happy Joey pictures please.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad Joey passed the metal object and he's feeling better.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

In the photo this thing looks huge--couldn't have been as big as it looks on my screen. How long was it? I was thinking maybe it was a staple the kind they use on boxes


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Glad Joey is better, and got rid of the evidence.... Looks like a rachet set part, that's what Im thinking, how it coulda tasted good to him, I cant figure that out.....glad all is well....Hugs and kisses for Joey...:wavey:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't think it looks very yummy Joey!

Glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks all  My happy healthy pup is back and right back to waking me up at 730  YAY! haha. Im so glad hes better<3 and now that you have mentioned it looking like a ratched, i wouldent be suprised if thats what it was! omg weird boy!!!


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

YAY!!!!!!    I'm so excited !


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you!!!<3 im so happy aswellL!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm happy he didn't have to go through with the surgery. Hope you both have a wonderful day.


----------



## Maya's_Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Message from Maya -

Dear Joey, So happy you are feeling better! That must have been a rough couple of days on your tummy. Us Retrievers, we like to eat anything and everything!!! I try to eat things that I can chew up into a zillion pieces easier... kleenex, tennis balls, the bathmat, sticks, mom's flip flops, all of my mom's garden, a flowerpot even! Can you believe she found chunks of flowerpot in my poo!! *Phew* I was lucky that one came out without a vet visit...... but never metal.... I like stuff I can chew before I swallow!! We gotta keep our mom's on their toes, it is what makes having us around so much fun!! Anyway, have a few good days of rest....then get back to doing what you do best!!! *woof*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So happy that Joey didn't need to have surgery and is feeling better. These doggies sure do like to keep us on our toes.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So glad Joey passed that thing and hes feeling better!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ecstatic*

Ecstatic that Joey didn't have to have surgery!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Nash666 said:


> Glad Joey is better, and got rid of the evidence.... Looks like a rachet set part, that's what Im thinking, how it coulda tasted good to him, I cant figure that out.....glad all is well....Hugs and kisses for Joey...:wavey:


That's what I was thinking.


----------

